# Alternate Keyboards 2nd-Init



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been rooting and using custom ROMs for a while but with using 2nd-init based ROMs, I have found I can't change the keyboard. I don't mind the stock GB keyboard, but I'd prefer to use SwiftKey since I paid for it and I like it better. Is there a fix or shall I just live with it while using these ROMs?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I've been rooting and using custom ROMs for a while but with using 2nd-init based ROMs, I have found I can't change the keyboard. I don't mind the stock GB keyboard, but I'd prefer to use SwiftKey since I paid for it and I like it better. Is there a fix or shall I just live with it while using these ROMs?


Why cant you swap keyboards?  I've always used Flext9 on CM (d2g but dont see why can on d2g but not the dx)


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yea...SwiftKey works fine on 2nd-init roms. curious what problem you're having.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Why cant you swap keyboards?  I've always used Flext9 on CM (d2g but dont see why can on d2g but not the dx)


No idea. There's not an option in Settings >> Language & keyboard. And as I was typing this, I realized I didn't think of touching and keeping my finger down while in an input area to select input method. Wow I feel dumb. XD It works fine if you have a keyboard checked in Settings.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Originally took me forever to figure this out as well. That option should be in settings as well.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Flash the latest version... reboot before you try to enable keyboards. The I am using SwiftKey x right now

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Flash the latest version... reboot before you try to enable keyboards. The I am using SwiftKey x right now
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I figured out how. You just got to get to input method by holding down in when typing. I just don't normally do it this way.


----------

